# Aislar tierras en un conversor ac ac



## randymaiden (May 19, 2009)

hola amigos estoy montando Conversor ac ac tengo la siguiente duda  el cto mostrado hasta el comparador es un cto de disparo, para variar el ang de disparo de los scr,   sin embargo me dicen que necesito aislar esa señal de disparo de los scr del conversor ac ac. El circuito del relè mostrado en la parte baja lo queria implementar para aislar la señal de disparo, conectando la salida del comparador en la resistencia de entrada de la base del 2n3904,  sin embargo como estoy usando la misma fuente dc para todo el circuito me dicen que tengo que aislar las tierras. 
 Tengo esta gran duda ya que en este caso ya no estaría aislada la parte de potencia del circuito de control 
 Esto es lo que me piden. Como puedo aislar las tierras que circuito me recomiendan


----------



## algp (May 20, 2009)

Hola.

Lo primero que debes hacer es corregir el circuito. Mas alla de aislarlo o no, el circuito tal como esta no va a funcionar en absoluto.

Los SCR no estan orientados correctamente. Ademas de eso, la etapa que envia la señal de disparo de los SCR tampoco esta correcta, pues se tiene una salida del comparador con respecto a tierra que llega al circuito de tension alterna que se encuentra flotante con respecto al resto, en otras palabras, la señal de control no tiene por donde circular.

Dependiendo de que modelo sea el comparador podria ser necesario una resistencia pull-up, muchos son de colector abierto.

Por otro lado el circuito mostrado mas que un conversor ac-ac, me parece un regulador de potencia por control de fase ( similar a los "dimmer" usados con lamparas de incandescencia).

*Pregunto: *Necesitas hacer el diseño con SCRs? Con triac resultaria mas simple ( al menos el diseño propuesto ).

En el diagrama adjuntop incluyo una pequeña modificacion para *acercarnos* a algo que pueda funcionar.  Aun faltaria incluir resistencias limitadoras de corriente en serie con el gate de los SCR. Tampoco me convence mucho una misma señal para ambos SCR, pero posiblemente funcione en forma similar.

Aun asi debo indicar que no he verificado el diseño del resto del circuito asi que no se si tendra otros errores por ahi.

*Con respecto al aislamiento:*

Controlar el SCR con un rele definitivamente no me parece recomendable. Un rele no suele ser un dispositivo "rapido" y en este caso tenemos frecuencias de 50Hz - 60Hz. El rele no esta diseñado para trabajar en esa forma.

Basicamente conozco 2 formas de aislar el disparo de triacs y scrs: optoacopladores y transformadores de impulsos.
De esas dos opciones, me parece mas sencillo diseñar con optoacopladores, basicamente se hace trabajar al transistor solo en saturacion o corte.

Suerte.


----------



## randymaiden (May 20, 2009)

hola amigos gracias si me habia equivocado en el dibujo, oye si es con scr el circuito y si es necesario usar esa resistencia en los gates d los scr en mi caso usare e modelo 2p4m el cual su igt es 200 microamp  pero lo que quiero es aislar la tierra de los 10v de la de los 5v porque la fuente que estoy usando tiene la tierra comun, ah y con respecto al circuito de disparo yo lo monte y funciona perfectamente y en todo caso tienes razon es circuito de control de potencia por retardo de fase creo q tambien se podria colocar un inversor en la salida del optoacoplador ya q, en el caso de la conf sin el transistor, estaria como inversor bueno ahi adjunto como quedaria el circuito segun lo q tu me recomiendas ojo los valores de la resistencia de gate y del transistor para corte y sat no las he calculado aun solo es para ejemplificar ojo lo q necesito es aislar la tierra
 oye tambien me gustaria conocer el circuito pero con triac


----------



## algp (May 21, 2009)

Las modificaciones que has hecho al circuito me parecen bien. Salvo la ausencia de una resistencia hacia +BAT5 en la base de Q3.

La forma mas sencilla de aislar las tierras seria usando una fuente de alimentacion independiente para BAT5.
Esto implica usar un transformador independiente con su puente diodos, condensador. Evidentemente un transformador de muy poca potencia sera suficiente.

La forma correcta de graficarlo seria usar un simbolo diferente para esa tierra, pero por no complicarme el trabajo grafico simplemente he sombreado con celeste las tierras que corresponden al negativo de la fuente de alimentacion BAT5.

Entre el colector del optoacoplador U4 y R9 podras ver una linea punteada. Eso representa una conexion que seria posible hacer, retirando Q3 y R7. Es cierto que de esta manera se elimina un inversor formado por Q3, pero se puede compensar simplemente invirtiendo las entradas ( +, - ) del comparador.

Si se prefiere dejar Q3 y R7 hay que agregar una resistencia entre la base de Q3 y +5V, de lo contrario Q3 no va conducir nunca y los SCR estaran permanentemente en ON.

Otra alternativa para esta misma opcion de aislamiento con optoacopladores es hacer que la corriente de disparo de los SCRs sea provista por un circuito adicional en el lado de potencia ( no una fuente independiente ), de tal forma que el optoacoplador controle esa señal. Esta opcion sin embargo, requiere mayor cuidado en el diseño para reducir las posibilidades de dañar el optoacoplador.

Suerte.


----------



## randymaiden (May 21, 2009)

oye amigo muchas gracias por tu aporte bueno el lunes voy a probar el montaje y para evitarme el problema de la tierra comun usare una fuente externa de 5v, en este caso el cargador de un celular, conchale si ya vi el error falta una resistencia a 5v para el fototransistor estoy muy agradecido por tu ayuda


----------

